# The goats are eating my paycheck!!



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

How do y'all make a little extra money for your farm? I'm thinking about selling the goat soap, but we haven't "perfected" the recipie. Also, buying the stuff to make it is kind of expensive. I do have 4 goats for sale at the time so they will bring money too but I was thinking of buying more goats with the money


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Make money with the goats?


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

Ha! Lol!


----------



## capracreek (Apr 5, 2016)

I have to agree - you will not survive living off the goats. You hope to break even when all is said and done.


----------

